# Im a mummy!!



## twinkles (Jan 31, 2005)

girls, i usually just lurk around the board reading everyone elses progress   but i thought i'd just add a post to say that after a week of introductions DH & i took our two munchkins home with us yesterday (they are aged 21mths & 33 mths), they seem to have settled in well, although one woke up at 3am and the other at 4am & neither seemed to think their should be any delay in breakfast being served even at that time  !!

the introduction week was great, the FC's were fantastic with us so that really helped.  it was difficult though being away from home for the week, like sometimes you just wanted to be able to wander into your own kitchen & have a cup of tea etc but the week flew in.

anyway, i used to spend time reading similar posts to mine & that kept me going through the whole process so i just thought id do the same for everyone else,

best of luck to you all in your search,

x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Twinkles

Wow thats so exciting that you have finally got the babies you so obviously desire & deserve & 2 in one go that is so brave & fantastic all at the same time. I went through panel & lots & lots of hard work & meetings & training to become a foster carer so i can't begin to imagine the long road you have been down to get where you are now.

I wish you all the best in your journey ahead as a family & here's to all the fun (& early mornings/late nights )!!! 
All my best wishes & thoughts are sent you way!!

Sue XX


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations! ​I am sitting here with happy tears running down my face - i am just so delighted for you. you have waited a long time but you are now a mummy to two littlies. cant wait to hear more about them.

magenta x

ps. the early mornings get easier - trust me.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WOW CONGRATULATIONS HUN

you are finally a mummy. what fantastic news, i am soooo happy for you all

pam xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Twinkles,
Many many congratulations to you and DH!!!!! How wonderful and 2 so young wow! Enjoy every second with your family I am so delighted for you,
Love JD xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS. ENJOY MANY MANY YEARS WITH YOUR FAMILY.
LOVE WELSHYXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Many, many congratulations Twinkles - enjoy every minute of being a mum.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hey Twinkles, 
Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful news I am so happy for you and your family. I'm like you I find it really encouraging to read others stories, it really keeps you going through the whole process.
Love
Viva
XXX


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Twinkles.

That's great news to hear you have your munchkins home (I don't remember seeing a post saying what sex they are, have you two boys, two girls or one of each?).  It's great when the intros go well, really helps you off to a good start.  However at those ages you are in for some fun, I don't think that is the last time you will be woken up in the early hours    Enjoy the rest of your lives together as a new family, despite any tears, tantrums and early alarm calls the joy your children will bring will be worth every tired moment.

love
Cindy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations Twinkles, what lovely news, and lovely ages too  hope the early morning wake ups soon settle down
kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Twinkles
What a lovely post to read, enjoy every minute.
Love OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

congratulations Twinkle & DH...........loved reading your story about the early mornings, rather you than me!!

Look forward to reading more wonderful news, enjoy every minute, even the early wake up calls!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

WOW Twinkles! Congratulations!!!!!

What a lovely post, thanks for sharing with us. Two littlies eh? Double trouble! More like Double the Joy!

Well done, hope you all settle in really well togther and enjoy your first days and weeks as a family.

So pleased for you!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations

Enjoy every early morning!

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Twinkle

Congratulations to you and dh.  Lovely ages, and so lots of fun times ahead.  Enjoy!!!

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## twinkles (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages  !


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations. So very pleased to hear your news.
Enjoy being a family of 4.


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Welcome to the mummys club,yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

PBMxxxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

congratulations twinkles and dh, 
i am sure you are loving beng mummy and daddy - even at 4 am !!!
best wishes for you and your family 
caseyxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations to you... being a Mum is wonderful... you will love it.
TC and enjoy every minute...
Love C xx


----------

